# 5th Annual Arcata Downtown Criterium, May 18



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Arcata, CA. 1 Mile from Humboldt State University
INFO (707)845-3095
www.teambigfoot.net

CANCELLED! SEE POST BELOW!


NOTE: Pro racers serving suspensions for doping are NOT welcome.

START/FINISH/SIGN-UP: At the corner of G St. and 10th, adjacent to Adventure's Edge. 

SCHEDULE

8:00am Race #1, 20-Minutes +1 lap, 
8:30 Race #2, Klunker Krit, single-speed, fat-tires only, 2 laps Entry is FREE
8:45 Race #3, Fat-Tire Crit, mountain bikes only 20-Minutes +1 lap
9:30 Race #3, 30-Minutes +1 lap, 
10:20 Race #4 Women's Race,20-Minutes+1lap
(All women will start together, but we'll award placings in 
beginner, sport and expert categories)
11:15 Race #5, 50-Minutes +1 lap


RACE INFO: Each lap is 0.72 miles. Pavement condition is good with some rough spots on the H. St. descent. The course has one climb,a fast downhill, and 6 corners. Race distances are as listed, plus one lap. Dropped racers will be pulled. Last lap (bell lap) begins when the leader crosses the finish line at or after the designated race duration. Free lap rule applies for a mechanical, a flat or a crash. Extra wheels & bikes need to be placed at the start/finish line. RACE CATEGORIES: We have a very tight schedule (we gotta open the streets by 1PM) and can't offer the traditional categories. So, CATEGORY 1,2 & strong 3's & mountain bike experts enter the 50-minute. Average 3's or mountain bike sports enter the 30-minute, 4/5s and mountain bike beginners do the 20-minute. The Fat Tire Crit is for mountain bikes only (road tires recommended) & is open to all riders. 
DO NOT ENTER A RACE ABOVE YOUR ABILITY. ENTER THE 50-MINUTE ONLY IF YOU ARE EXPERIENCED AT VERY HIGH SPEEDS IN A TIGHT PACK. 
YOU MAY ENTER ONLY 1 RACE (Fat Tire Crit excepted).


EATING & SLEEPING: Camping is available at KOA on Hwy 101 (707) 822-4243 & at Clam Beach, just N. of Hwy 299. Contact the Arcata Chamber of Commerce for lodging options (707)822-3619. We highly recommend these two restaurants, La Trattoria for great Italian food, Folie Douce for their own unique cuisine.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

From Team Bigfoot and on behalf of Adventure's Edge I regretfully must announce that due to the concerns of some of the downtown Arcata merchants the 2008 Arcata Downtown Criterium and the Arcata Plaza Children's Bicycle Safety Rodeo will NOT BE HELD ON SUNDAY, MAY 18 as originally planned. Both events will be rescheduled for August or September. Anyone who pre-entered the Criterium can have their entry applied to the August date, or can contact us for a refund.

This is Humboldt State U graduation weekend and some of the merchants are convinced that the race would adversely affect their business. These merchants were informed of the date in January and again in March. Yet they chose to wait until 4 days prior to complain to the City Manager.

Last year I already knew that the '08 date would be on this weekend and made it a point of being on the Plaza and the downtown area on the Sunday of graduation weekend to assess activity level. I can report that from 10am to 12 noon it was just like any other Sunday morning in Arcata. A few people strolling to breakfast, a few homeless hanging around and not much else. 

The fact that this event would have been over by 12:20pm and the streets would have been opened within minutes carried little weight with the complaining merchants. 

We look forward to having a great event in August or September. We have a few ideas that in the end, will make this year's Criterium better than ever.

Thank you,
Team Bigfoot
(707)845-3095
[email protected]


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Bummer deal.

You probably should go in and edit your original post and make it clear there that it is canceled. And remove all info related to registering.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Downtown Arcata at 11:30am...*

I had to spend Sunday morning where the start/finish/sign-up would have been to give the bad news to anyone who hadn't heard of the cancellation. Just a few locals showed to race and there were quite a few locals who came out to watch. Sadly a family of five drove all the way out from Redding. The two teens and dad were going to race while mom and the youngest had planned on going to the Kids' Bicycle Rodeo. 

Our main event would have started at 11:30. The attached photo shows our downtown plaza on the left at 11:30. The image on the right is roughly the same location and time during the '06 race. Yeah downtown merchant, having a bike race would have interfered with the huge crowds. Geez!


----------

